# kettle grill smoking in the winter.



## smokingalways (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello guys.

   I got myself a weber kettle and love smoking on it, but I have a few questions.
First off I live in Northern Alberta, Canadian winters can get really cold.  Is it possible to smoke meat in a cold climate if I can keep my kettle hot enough.
It would be nice to smoke all year round.
I'm going to try a thanks giving turkey this year, if anyone has some tips for me.
Thanks guys. 

Clint From Edmonton


----------



## knifebld (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Clint,

Not sure how it will go, but I am with you on trying to...I can't imagine not smoking for over 5 months, and I live in Montreal where winters can be quite difficult too.

I would not imagine that the cold would have a huge impact, might burn a little more fuel, but the wind could be a problem. My plan was to smoke in my non-heated shed with a tube attached to the top vent that runs outside...not sure how this will work out...but I'm gonna try! LOL

Cheers.


----------



## smokingalways (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey I hope that works out for you, I'm going to try my best to keep smoking all winter.
It's going to be learning experience but I'm up for the challenge.
Cheers.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 10, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...

If you can keep up the temp you can cook in any climate.
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 10, 2014)

I smoke in the winter! I find it's not much different from summer.,.

Lucky I live Hawaii! ;)


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 10, 2014)

adamphone427_zps1fb05409.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 10, 2014






http://www.lowes.com/pd_13357-56291...qty_sales_dollar|1&page=1&facetInfo=Reflectix

Not sure if you get it there thou.

Better pic?













adamphone315_zps4ed8874c.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 10, 2014






This is how good it insulates.













adamphone271_zps6b322866.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Sep 10, 2014






Wind is your worst problem.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Clint

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 11, 2014)

Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a finally cooling down East Texas. Lots of great people and tons of information.

Gary


----------

